# Dupe for Puritan's Pride CLAWS?



## ebonienicole (Jul 16, 2013)

Puritan's Pride used to sell a Natural Nail Strengthener and Conditioner called CLAWS. It came in a small glass bottle with a nail polish brush. What made this different for me was the formula. It's a thin oil that you apply on your nails as well as under the length of them. I went to the Puritan Pride's website and its discontinued!!!!

Does anyone have a dupe for this product? Aside from OPI Nail Envy?

If I don't find a replacement I'm going to just fill the bottle with extra virgin olive oil once I'm done. But it's a really great product. My nails are much stronger and it actually absorbs.


----------



## amyk32 (Sep 10, 2013)

Did you have any luck finding a substitute? I found an old bottle and just finished using it.. It working amazingly!


----------

